# Using rigid conduit with werma stack lights?



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

My supply house guy says guys use rigid conduit, 3/4 for the tube from the mounting flange to the base.

Werma states the OD of their tube is 25mm, while 3/4" rigid is 27mm

has anyone used conduit for this application? I dont know the height of the stacklight yet, and the tube is pretty exensive, so i dont want to order it yet


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*3/4"emt*

3/4" EMT is 23.8mm and is real close ( one wrap of tape ), other option is to turn down 3/4" ridged alum to 25mm.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The ones they sell you are basically IMC. Thinner wall, same OD/threads.


----------

